# Is it possible to overfeed a baby?!



## ursie (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi
My son who is six weeks old tomw seems to be hungry at lot of the time, he was 6lb15oz when he was born and is now 11lb4oz, he has a bottle every 3ish hours taking between 3 and 5 oz.  The last few days he has been wanting a bottle every two hours, I have tried distracting him with a dummy, taking him out in his pram etc but he doesnt really settle until he has had a feed!  He has coleif and gaviscon in each bottle.
Is it possible that he is getting too much?!  

Ursiex


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Ursie,

sorry for the delay in reply but my little man is not well currently so spend a majority of my time buried under him after feeds  

how are things going

little ones do tend to go through a growth spurt around 6 ish weeks so could explain the extra hungary baby!! 

tbh on the overfeeding thing, i think if he was overfed he would vomit but if he is taking the feed happily and keeping it down then he obviously needs it

let me know how you are getting on

luv v xxxx


----------

